# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بدون مرخصی گرفتن و شرکت تو کلاس های پیام نور برای کنکور مجدد مشکلی پیش میاد؟

## :Abolfazl:

سلام دوستان متاسفانه من قبلا از مرخصی پیام نور برای هر دو ترم استفاده کردم الان اگه بخوام برای آخرین سالی که کنکور طبق نظام قدیم برگذار میشه ثبت نام کنم باید چه کنم با پیام نور؟شرکت نکردن و مشروط شدن مشکلی ایجاد میکنه؟

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*داداش مهر ماه انتخاب واحد کن ولی نرو سر کلاس. هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته... من خودم امسال این کارو کردم. ترم بعدش هم راحت بهت مرخصی میدن*

----------


## Matrix M

یه سوال مرخصی میگیرید چقدر برای هر ترم هزینه میدید؟ بعد هزینه انصراف چقدره؟

----------


## :Abolfazl:

> *داداش مهر ماه انتخاب واحد کن ولی نرو سر کلاس. هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته... من خودم امسال این کارو کردم. ترم بعدش هم راحت بهت مرخصی میدن*


ممنون از پاسخگوییت داداش ولی من هر 2 ترم مرخصیم رو پارسال استفاده کردم میخوام بدونم میشه هر دو ترم نرم سر کلاس و مشکلی  برام پیش نیاد؟

----------


## :Abolfazl:

> یه سوال مرخصی میگیرید چقدر برای هر ترم هزینه میدید؟ بعد هزینه انصراف چقدره؟


برای من ترم اول بالای 200 هزار تومن ترم دوم حدود 170 هزار تومن هزینه داشت

----------


## amir_95

برای بار چهارم کنکور بدین؟ انتخاب واحد کنین کلاس شرکت نکنین مشکلی پیش نمیاد.با انتخاب واحد حدود پونصد هزینه داره هر ترم

----------


## Matrix M

> برای من ترم اول بالای 200 هزار تومن ترم دوم حدود 170 هزار تومن هزینه داشت


هزینه انصراف از تحصیل رو میدونید؟

----------


## Mohammad9813

مهر انصراف بده از فرصت یکساله استفاده کن کنکور بده

----------


## :Abolfazl:

> مهر انصراف بده از فرصت یکساله استفاده کن کنکور بده


داداش مطمئنی میشه چنین حرکتی انجام داد؟یعنی میتونم انصراف بدم و درگیر 2 ترم دانشگاه نشم بدون اینکه سربازی و نظام وظیفه برام مشکلی درست کنن؟

----------


## Mohammad9813

اره دیگه دانشجوی انصرافی یکسال فرصت معرفی داره،تو این یه سال کنکور دادی دیگه ولی اگه قبول نشی باید بری سربازی

----------


## vivabarca

دوستان برای انصراف چقدرباید پول بدیم؟؟؟
من درحد یه ترم باید برم پیام نور بعدش میتونم معافیت بگیرم از سربازی
چقدر میشه حدودا  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mohammad9813

> دوستان برای انصراف چقدرباید پول بدیم؟؟؟
> من درحد یه ترم باید برم پیام نور بعدش میتونم معافیت بگیرم از سربازی
> چقدر میشه حدودا


انصراف از پیام نور هزینه نداره

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*اوکی داداش. منظورم همین بود. منم قبلش دو ترم مرخصی گرفته بودم*

----------

